# need help finding H1 socket housing and H1 ceramic wiring connector!!!!!



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

i have those crapola djauto ecode headlights for my mkiii and i have had major issues with the wiring inside the lamp housing. i have installed a relay so i can get proper voltage to the housing and now i am going to rewire the headlights with thicker gauge wire...but first i want proper high temp ceramic wiring connectors for the power to the back of the H1 bulbs....and i need 2 new bulb sockets/bases for where the bulb goes into on the housing....see the 2 pictures for similar reference. anyone know where to buy these!?!?!?!? i can only find them in lots of 100+ from china and all i need are 4 ceramic (90 degree angle) connectors and 2 socket/bases


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

the ceramic wire to bulb connectors seem to be avail from a few places on ebay that i might try out...

but i still need help sourcing the socket/bases!!!!


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

socket bases...anyone know where these might be avail?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I think the bases are just part of the headlight housing. Why not pull a set of headlights at the junk yard and steal the bases from them? Only problem is that they might not be removable so you might have to cut them out.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

dennisgli said:


> I think the bases are just part of the headlight housing. Why not pull a set of headlights at the junk yard and steal the bases from them? Only problem is that they might not be removable so you might have to cut them out.


i haven't had any time to go to a junkyard...there arent any near me or that i know of that have a ton of vw's with ecodes or cars with h1 headlights...i'd rather figure something easier out


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

What's wrong with the bases you have - no way to repair them? You're probably going to have a hard time finding parts for some random Chinese headlight. Have you tried the company that you bought them from?


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

dennisgli said:


> What's wrong with the bases you have - no way to repair them? You're probably going to have a hard time finding parts for some random Chinese headlight. Have you tried the company that you bought them from?


the bases are falling apart and/or breaking....the wires are burning up...it's simply a cheap headlight build.....no support from the manufacturer or vendors on these things....i am making progress though with some possible options....trying to look at how the Hella GTI ecodes are built and finding used ones in europe for cheap (actually i should try canada too) and i wanna see if those socket housing/bases would fit...or another brands socket bases might work as well....its def gonna take some time but i gotta do it.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

just an update...found these while looking up other things on the ol ebay-- 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Benz-320...ies&hash=item27b939af92&vxp=mtr#ht_4658wt_975 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-HID-H1-B...ies&hash=item2a19221930&vxp=mtr#ht_2553wt_902


----------

